# Tooth brushing



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Anyone brush they puppy’s teeth? How did it go? Not sure how this is going to go!


----------



## 0108Hewitt (Apr 7, 2019)

Yes, we brush our puppy’s teeth. We started a couple of weeks after she joined us (aged 8 weeks). She just tolerates it and lets us get on with it and licks a lot! She’s 7 months now and we still do it every few days in the evening when she is tired. She also gets a treat afterwards. Good luck, make it a really positive experience


----------

